# Mini 25-key travel MIDI keyboard recommendation?



## A3D2 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a portable 25-key midi keyboard to take with me when travelling: preferably as small and compact as possible, but what I really need (except for keys) are a modwheel and a pitchbend.

So far, my current selections (from searching online) seemed to be the Korg Microkey 25 and the Alesis Q25, but if you guys have better or other suggestions, I'd love to hear them 

Thank you for the advice, as always


----------



## elpedro (Apr 4, 2019)

CME Xkey I have tried most micro keyboards and they all died on me the xkey is built like a tank.


----------



## A3D2 (Apr 5, 2019)

elpedro said:


> CME Xkey I have tried most micro keyboards and they all died on me the xkey is built like a tank.


I just checked the cme xkey, but it only has some sort of modwheel or pitchbend buttons if I read it correctly? Seems a bit hard to me to program the modwheel or pitchbend data that way...


----------



## Zx81 (Apr 5, 2019)

A3D2 said:


> I just checked the cme xkey, but it only has some sort of modwheel or pitchbend buttons if I read it correctly? Seems a bit hard to me to program the modwheel or pitchbend data that way...



I have a CME XKeys 25 and sometimes use TouchOSC on my phone to make up for the lack of modwheel and pitch bend wheels.

Not saying there aren't better options for travel keyboards but it works for me...


----------



## A3D2 (Apr 5, 2019)

@Zx81 thanks for the advice. I still think I would like a keyboard with physical (mod and pitch) wheels though... I'm not sure if the joystick on the Korg Microkey would be precise enough compared to a real modwheel and pitchwheel... That's my major doubt: but perhaps there are other mini keyboards which are even better and smaller than the ones I suggested?


----------



## Zx81 (Apr 5, 2019)

A3D2 said:


> @Zx81 thanks for the advice. I still think I would like a keyboard with physical (mod and pitch) wheels though... I'm not sure if the joystick on the Korg Microkey would be precise enough compared to a real modwheel and pitchwheel... That's my major doubt: but perhaps there are other mini keyboards which are even better and smaller than the ones I suggested?



I don't own one so can't comment on build quality but have you looked at the Arturia keystep? The Arturia hardware that I have owned has always been quite robust.

I've got an Akai MPK mini that served its purpose but TBH it feels very 'plastic' and the keyboard response is not great...


----------



## elpedro (Apr 5, 2019)

A3D2 said:


> @Zx81 thanks for the advice. I still think I would like a keyboard with physical (mod and pitch) wheels though... I'm not sure if the joystick on the Korg Microkey would be precise enough compared to a real modwheel and pitchwheel... That's my major doubt: but perhaps there are other mini keyboards which are even better and smaller than the ones I suggested?


I have a micro key in a box in the cupboard, I’m afraid it’ll break if I use it


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi. The Korg Microkey 25 doesn't come with a modwheel but some kind of joystick.


----------



## A3D2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Hi. The Korg Microkey 25 doesn't come with a modwheel but some kind of joystick.


Yeah I saw that it comes with a joystick which would serve for both pitch and modwheel action. Not sure if that works well? @elpedro wow, that doesn't sound reassuring. Is the build quality of the microkey that bad?


----------



## elpedro (Apr 6, 2019)

A3D2 said:


> Yeah I saw that it comes with a joystick which would serve for both pitch and modwheel action. Not sure if that works well? @elpedro wow, that doesn't sound reassuring. Is the build quality of the microkey that bad?


IMHO yes! And I had an Akai mini before that I returned for warranty 2 days after I bought it and decided to try the Korg


----------



## Ruchir (Apr 6, 2019)

Why settle for 25 when you can go 32? I’m really digging my new NI Komplete 32


----------



## A3D2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Ruchir said:


> Why settle for 25 when you can go 32? I’m really digging my new NI Komplete 32


@Ruchir I just want it to be as small, light and compact as possible . Although I must admit some of these 32 keys keyboards look really interesting


----------



## Nmargiotta (Apr 6, 2019)

+1 on the Korg microkey I have the 37 because I wanted the mod wheel. I’ve used it heavily. I’ve scored projects beginning to end with it while traveling. The modwheel works great and having sustain pedal input is great! Also Bluetooth mode is amazin. No noticeable latency and it helps when your trying to keep your mobile work area as clean as possible.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 6, 2019)

The Alesis Photon X25 was very nice for what it was, and I liked its Theremin-like controller. I don't know whether they make a current version.


----------



## A3D2 (Apr 7, 2019)

Nmargiotta said:


> +1 on the Korg microkey I have the 37 because I wanted the mod wheel. I’ve used it heavily. I’ve scored projects beginning to end with it while traveling. The modwheel works great and having sustain pedal input is great! Also Bluetooth mode is amazin. No noticeable latency and it helps when your trying to keep your mobile work area as clean as possible.


Ok, maybe I'll consider buying the 37 key version then... Perhaps it isn't that much of a size difference. I might also consider the NI Komplete 32 then. Do you think the 37 key microkey is sturdy enough? Because @elpedro 's experience with the 25 key version was that it was a bit flimsy


----------

